

Live From Facebook’s Instagram Video Announcement - pranavk
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/20/live-blog-facebook-announcement/

======
joezydeco
\- _" Today we want to talk about something a little different..."_

\- _“We’ve worked with the leading video scientists to create something great.
We call it Cinema.”_

\- _“We worked hard on all of this.. but we wanted to do more.”_

There has to be someone in the Valley that has distilled every Steve Jobs
presentation into a style guide that every other firm is now using in their
presentations.

~~~
buster
"a little different..."

Videos.. on the internet.. now, that's something new! ;)

~~~
inafield
> "a little different..."

Now we get cat _and_ food videos that are super-stylized to look like they've
been made with a plastic filter over the lens. ;-)

